# breeding Green Bottle Blue Tarantulas



## page (Nov 21, 2006)

hi, i new to breeding and was just wondering is it as easy as putting a mature male green bottle blue tarantula in with the female. will they mate straight away or is it a long process?

obviously they will need to be well fed


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 21, 2006)

I haven't bred this species, but I'd make sure the female is full enough she won't take another crik.
Females of this species tend to eat males, I've heard on many occasions.


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 21, 2006)

I,ve read several time that they take a long time to breed, usually not doing it just after the insertion of the male in the tank.

This sp. is pretty hard to breed, I tried it before with Shane male, I did'nt have succes ;

First female attacked the male, and he got EXTREMLY lucky that I was ready for it, and he's very lucky that she missed him about 5-6 time (wich ended in 1 second, it was very very fast)

Second female showed no interess at all, walking away from the male. They Cohabited for 3 days, then she builded a cocoon of web around her , so I removed the male. After 4 month or so theres still no development so I guess they did'nt do it.

The male died naturally shortly after these mating.


----------



## page (Nov 21, 2006)

well the female is actualy abit smaller than the male so hopefully this will give the male an advantage. how long should they live together for?


----------



## krtrman (Nov 21, 2006)

i would not leave them alone together. introduce the male and watch them carefully. if they do not mate or she runs him off, remove him, and wait a few days. then try again. if you leave them together you run the risk of the female eating the male when you are not looking.

this is not an easy species to breed. make sure that the female has plenty of space in her enclosure, this way the male can get away if he needs to.


----------



## Varden (Nov 21, 2006)

I have bred this species before, I've had two eggsacs, but neither sac was successful.  In one the eggs were black and in the other she ate the sac.  However, in both cases of breeding, I left the male to cohabitate with the female for a week.  I fed my girl up as much as she'd take and every two days during the cohabitation dropped two more crickets per T into the enclosure.  Both times the male came out without a scratch, but I never saw any insertions.


----------



## Thoth (Nov 21, 2006)

You might check the breeding reports section of the forum and see who has successfully bred them and pm those members.


----------



## Windchaser (Nov 21, 2006)

I am in the process of breeding a pair right now. They are definitely difficult to get to mate. The pair I have had have cohabited off and on for about a month. In my case, the female did eat the male. This just happened last week. The pair only showed an interest in each other when they were first introduced and that was only very briefly. Time will tell at this point if I get an egg sac and if it is viable.


----------

